# UPDATE! mindlessmark07's Alpine White F10 M5 | Mod Bug Bites Again!



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

After having us install the first round of modifications on his Alpine White M5, M5Post member mindlessmark07 returned to our shop for some finishing touches. Wanting the loudest and most aggressive exhaust on the market, we installed the Meisterschaft full stainless system featuring quad 102mm tips. To match his carbon fiber rear diffuser we installed the new RKP carbon fiber lip, which elegantly flows with the stock bumper lines. 21" 3-piece Morr wheels combined with the H&R sport springs give this F10 it's ultra sporty stance. While this M5 stays true to clean styling, it still catches the attention of enthusiasts wherever it goes - just this weekend it got best in show at the San Diego Targa Trohpy. Enjoy.










*Modifications*
3D Design Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser
H&R Sport Springs
IND Painted Cosmetic Package (Kidney Grilles, Side Vent Grilles, Reflectors & M5 Badge)
*Meisterschaft Full Stainless Steel Exhaust System*
MORR 21" MultiForged MS52 Wheels in Hand-Brushed w/ Tinted Matte Clear Finish
*RKP Carbon Fiber Front Lip Spoiler*









































































I'm certain there is more to come on this project :thumbsup2:


----------



## batmbl (Jan 2, 2013)

Great looking car. Tasteful mods. Looking into something similar for my 550i.


----------



## positiveions (Apr 19, 2012)

So sexy


----------

